# Jessie staying away from home and stress



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

My fears were totally unfounded- she has been great here and even though she didn't Q in obedience (something spooked her the last 45 seconds of the down stay) I have really enjoyed having her. The only downside is that her coat was MUCH worse than I thought and she managed to sprain her tail from all that happy Golden wagging. Her next show is this weekend and I have no hopes for her in the conformation ring but I think she may get that first leg in obedience.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad she did well in the hotel with you. So sorry about her tail, hopefully it will be better in no time. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## JessiesGirl (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, she blew it both weekends in Obedience but for her first 2 trials being in new and different settings I can't be mad at her- she tried.

The good news is she took Reserve Winners today!
2 other judges agreed that putting her away to mature is probably the best idea. I thought about it today and put duck scent on her toy and she didn't post at all.


----------

